# Boca Bearings on Sale



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Just an FYI to any of you looking to upgrade your bearings to Bocas. They are currently offering 25% off your entire order. Just enter the coupon code *thankyou2013* during the checkout.

I just placed an order for five more sets of ABEC 7 ceramic spool bearings for the Shimanos. It is amazing how effective these are and I have to be really careful not to cast to my spool knot when throwing certain baits.

I'm not sponsored by these guys, or anyone else for that matter. Just trying to help out my fellow fishermen.

Happy Fishing!


----------



## Spider-Jon (Apr 21, 2006)

*Boca Coupon Code*

Thanks ,:cheers:Just saved me $22.46
JD


----------



## full limits (Jul 6, 2011)

*Made a purchase*

Just made a purchase on the boca bears... Made a purchase on two sets for my 100B.....


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

How often do they do these sales? 25% is pretty good. Just need a little time to save up some cash to change em in all my reels and be done with the project.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Bearwolf34 said:


> How often do they do these sales? 25% is pretty good. Just need a little time to save up some cash to change em in all my reels and be done with the project.


I'm only aware of them going on sale once or twice per year. I've been holding off for a while for this sale.


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

They do a 35% off Black Friday deal. Also their is a bunch of coupon codes if you google it, you should be able to find a few that work. Might have to try a few before it goes through but you'll find one. I've saved $100's this way.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I caved the other day and charged up a few sets. Got em all in except my reel that has the spool pin, gotta figure out a way to get that bugger out without trashing it. After doing a little spin check of my old bearings prior to and after soaking in brake cleaner...wow what a difference, they spin and spin with no lube on em. Fwiw i went with the abec 5 ceramics and they spin pretty good as well. I didnt bother putting anything on them and wont unless they get obnoxiously loud.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Well I caved the other day and charged up a few sets. Got em all in except my reel that has the spool pin, gotta figure out a way to get that bugger out without trashing it. After doing a little spin check of my old bearings prior to and after soaking in brake cleaner...wow what a difference, they spin and spin with no lube on em. Fwiw i went with the abec 5 ceramics and they spin pretty good as well. I didnt bother putting anything on them and wont unless they get obnoxiously loud.


I have a pair of the Boca spool pin pliers. Makes it a really simple task. I have done the job without these, but it was a real pia. If you are in the Clear Lake / Friendswood area I'd be happy to loan you the pliers.

Word of advice. You will want to start out with more breaks turned on while you get used to the new bearings. They are much quicker than the stock bearings and can make a very impressive birds nest!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*ABEC #5 versus #7*



Bearwolf34 said:


> Well I caved the other day and charged up a few sets. Got em all in except my reel that has the spool pin, gotta figure out a way to get that bugger out without trashing it. After doing a little spin check of my old bearings prior to and after soaking in brake cleaner...wow what a difference, they spin and spin with no lube on em. Fwiw i went with the abec 5 ceramics and they spin pretty good as well. I didnt bother putting anything on them and wont unless they get obnoxiously loud.


This has been discussed many times on the forum: If you're watching your $$$, the BOCA Lightning ABEC #5 bearings are plenty good for our reels. Some have done a direct comparison and concluded there is little advantage to justify the significantly higher price of the 7's. If you like to splurge and go for the best, fine, get the #7's. If you're watching your budget, guarantee you will be very pleased with the Lightning #5's...

Also note: the best deal, lowest per-bearing cost at BOCA is the 4-pack. For some reason that package has a lower per-bearing cost than the 10-pack...


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Boca Berings*

Hi guys I need some help for ordering a set of boca bearings for my Shimano Stradic 5000fj and Saragosa 10000SW that I just bought at FTU last week. Which bearing should I replace with Boca's.T Boca do sell a kit with all 5 bearings for the stradic and same for Saragosa but is it necessary.Thank You.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

mroadster001 said:


> Hi guys I need some help for ordering a set of boca bearings for my Shimano Stradic 5000fj and Saragosa 10000SW that I just bought at FTU last week. Which bearing should I replace with Boca's.T Boca do sell a kit with all 5 bearings for the stradic and same for Saragosa but is it necessary.Thank You.


Congrats on the new reels! To be completely honest, I don't really think that you'll gain much of anything by replacing the bearings on spinning reels based on how the line comes off of the spool. I would tell you get out there and fish the heck out of them. When/if you ever had a bearing go bad, then you could replace them.

The statements above are directed at the spool bearings on baitcasting reels.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

mroadster001 said:


> Hi guys I need some help for ordering a set of boca bearings for my Shimano Stradic 5000fj and Saragosa 10000SW that I just bought at FTU last week. Which bearing should I replace with Boca's.T Boca do sell a kit with all 5 bearings for the stradic and same for Saragosa but is it necessary.Thank You.


Wont help with free spool as the line comes off different then a baitcaser to see the major difference. Only thing you can do with the spinners is replace all plastic bushings in them with bearings to make the retrieve as smooth as possible. You could swap the bearings and bushing for the orange seals to help keep trash out of the bearings. On the spinners they will need to be greased as well instead of oiled.


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Shimano Calais cl200a*



george.maness86 said:


> Wont help with free spool as the line comes off different then a baitcaser to see the major difference. Only thing you can do with the spinners is replace all plastic bushings in them with bearings to make the retrieve as smooth as possible. You could swap the bearings and bushing for the orange seals to help keep trash out of the bearings. On the spinners they will need to be greased as well instead of oiled.


 Thanks for the info.I also have a shimano Calais Cl200a that is about to to be swapped with Boca's bearing and carbon tex washers.The reel man recommended me to do a super tuning.Have you guys done it before.Is there a big difference.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

mroadster001 said:


> Thanks for the info.I also have a shimano Calais Cl200a that is about to to be swapped with Boca's bearing and carbon tex washers.The reel man recommended me to do a super tuning.Have you guys done it before.Is there a big difference.


I have put the Boca's in a Calais CL100A, but I still have the ARB bearings in my my CL200A. I didn't notice nearly as much of a difference in this reel as I did in the Curado's and Calcutta's, because the Calais already has some very good bearings. The bearing on the brake knob side of the Calais 200's will be more difficult to get to for replacement and I haven't even removed mine yet. I'm sure there is a YouTube video that will help.

I have only used the Carbontex drag in a Calcutta that had a "catchy" drag and it did great. My other drags are still smooth so I haven't replaced them yet.

Good Luck!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

You can replace bearings all day and not see much because there are still friction points that are polished out while tuning. That is when you can see a noticeable difference.


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Super Tune*



george.maness86 said:


> You can replace bearings all day and not see much because there are still friction points that are polished out while tuning. That is when you can see a noticeable difference.


 So you recommend me to super tune it?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

mroadster001 said:


> So you recommend me to super tune it?


Yes


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Also note: the best deal, lowest per-bearing cost at BOCA is the 4-pack. For some reason that package has a lower per-bearing cost than the 10-pack...


 They fixed that in the system bro. I've been ordering the 10 pk for the past few months. FYI


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> They fixed that in the system bro. I've been ordering the 10 pk for the past few months. FYI


Cool - good news, Dip...


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*bocas*



george.maness86 said:


> Yes


 would you recommend full ceramic or orange seal and is there any difference of performance or is just for corrosion only


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

They will get a better free spool and are completely corrosion proof but are expensive @ $50/ea. I do like them and have a set in a CH50MG but it all depends on how much you want to spend on your reels.


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*full ceramic*



george.maness86 said:


> They will get a better free spool and are completely corrosion proof but are expensive @ $50/ea. I do like them and have a set in a CH50MG but it all depends on how much you want to spend on your reels.


Well I see bocas got a set for 140 im thinking of buying them for my calais but I never dealt with those before I normally use orange seals from bocas


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I'll send you the part number for the ones I am talking about when I get down off of the rig floor to my home away from home on the location. $140 just seems high. Unless you are looking at the ones that are all silicon nitride.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

*623-PP/TP/C3 Z/S #5 AF2 
*

Click on he part number. I have it hyper linked to the page for them.


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*full ceramic*



george.maness86 said:


> *623-PP/TP/C3 Z/S #5 AF2
> *
> 
> Click on he part number. I have it hyper linked to the page for them.


Yes thats the one they cost 69.95 each im using orange seal boca abec 7 on my calais now so you think it would be better


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

george.maness86 said:


> *623-PP/TP/C3 Z/S #5 AF2
> *
> 
> Click on he part number. I have it hyper linked to the page for them.


Oops im wrong its only 50 $


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Yes and they are 100% corrosion proof. It all depends on how deep your pockets are. they are a little noisy but a drop of oil can quiet them down a little.


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*full ceramic*



george.maness86 said:


> Yes and they are 100% corrosion proof. It all depends on how deep your pockets are. they are a little noisy but a drop of oil can quiet them down a little.


Well I will order the same model of full ceramic from boca to try I really want to see whats the difference between them and the abec7 orange seal


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Boca full ceramic*



george.maness86 said:


> Yes and they are 100% corrosion proof. It all depends on how deep your pockets are. they are a little noisy but a drop of oil can quiet them down a little.


 what brand of oil do you use i'm using xtreme reel + is that ok


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

mroadster001 said:


> what brand of oil do you use i'm using xtreme reel + is that ok


Order you some Boca Lightning Lube when you get the bearings!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

mroadster001 said:


> what brand of oil do you use i'm using xtreme reel + is that ok


I would say get either boca's LL or oust


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

mroadster001 said:


> what brand of oil do you use i'm using xtreme reel + is that ok


I would be interested in seeing your comparison of the full ceramic vs. orange seal hybrids once you've had a chance to fish them.

I just tried the Boca Bearing Lightning lube and I really like it. I used to use the Quantum Hot Sauce, but that red dye leaves a gummy film on the bearings. It took a while in an ultrasonic cleaner to get it off. I also read a note somewhere from a VP at Boca Bearing stating not to use any of the oils that form a molecular bond with stainless on the ceramic or hybrid bearings.


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Full Ceramic on Calais Cl200A*



Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I would be interested in seeing your comparison of the full ceramic vs. orange seal hybrids once you've had a chance to fish them.
> 
> I just tried the Boca Bearing Lightning lube and I really like it. I used to use the Quantum Hot Sauce, but that red dye leaves a gummy film on the bearings. It took a while in an ultrasonic cleaner to get it off. I also read a note somewhere from a VP at Boca Bearing stating not to use any of the oils that form a molecular bond with stainless on the ceramic or hybrid bearings.










































Here is the result on my Calais CL200A with Boca full ceramic and with extreme reel + lube I tell you what,I Love it it's way smoother then the orange seal cast light lure super easy and casting distance it's unbelievable and very accurate.Looks like I did the right move.Thanks for the suggestion.Only thing is the bearing is louder then orange seal.


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Full ceramic Boca*



george.maness86 said:


> Yes and they are 100% corrosion proof. It all depends on how deep your pockets are. they are a little noisy but a drop of oil can quiet them down a little.


 I just post few pics of my full ceramic is that the same then you have.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

mroadster001 said:


> I just post few pics of my full ceramic is that the same then you have.


Yup. I actually just tuned and installed some full ceramics in a CU50E. When cleaning them you can spin them on a dremmel but do NOT blow them with air!!!!


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Cardiff 300A*



george.maness86 said:


> Yup. I actually just tuned and installed some full ceramics in a CU50E. When cleaning them you can spin them on a dremmel but do NOT blow them with air!!!!


 I have question my little bother have a Cardiff 300A I changed a set of orange seal boca bearing for him but there's a 3rd bearing on the spool shaft I wonder do I have to replace that one too.Thanks!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

mroadster001 said:


> I have question my little bother have a Cardiff 300A I changed a set of orange seal boca bearing for him but there's a 3rd bearing on the spool shaft I wonder do I have to replace that one too.Thanks!


Yes


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> Yup. I actually just tuned and installed some full ceramics in a CU50E. When cleaning them you can spin them on a dremmel but do NOT blow them with air!!!!


How do you spin your bearings with your dremel? Did you make some kind of arbor? And do you spin them in the cleaning solution ever?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

adpostel said:


> How do you spin your bearings with your dremel? Did you make some kind of arbor? And do you spin them in the cleaning solution ever?


Yes I spin them in a little glass dipping sauce dish with acetone. On the 3x10x4 and the 4's you can use a qtip stripped to the right size. You can also use a piece of wire with small pieces of cotton ball wrapped around to make the right size. You can use wooden dowel rods if you want but they take so long to make right and only last so long before breaking. On the bigger ones like for the pinion support you can use the cone shaped compressed cotton attachments for the dremmel. If you find one of those small enough you could use that on the spool bearings as well.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

^^^ Ahh, I gotcha, on the 3x10x4's I have always used a sharpened pencil and that seems to work, maybe I'll try to find a wooden dowel the size of a #2 pencil, then sharpen the dowel in a pencil sharpener.... You can press the bearing down pretty good on the wood, and it holds pretty well.... So I'll see if I can get the pencil to go into the holder on the dremel.... Thanks...


----------



## mroadster001 (Jan 12, 2014)

*11 bearings on stradic 5000fj wow*



george.maness86 said:


> Yes I spin them in a little glass dipping sauce dish with acetone. On the 3x10x4 and the 4's you can use a qtip stripped to the right size. You can also use a piece of wire with small pieces of cotton ball wrapped around to make the right size. You can use wooden dowel rods if you want but they take so long to make right and only last so long before breaking. On the bigger ones like for the pinion support you can use the cone shaped compressed cotton attachments for the dremmel. If you find one of those small enough you could use that on the spool bearings as well.


 I tear down my Stella 5000SW and copy it to my stradic 5000FJ and tes it on the field and wow put ceramic bearings for all 11 and it's big difference


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Coupon not working. Anyone have another?


----------

